
Launching.io: A community of tech startups - lukax
http://launching.io/
======
damc13
Not affiliated with this, but seems like a producthunt for startups. Nice.

------
overlord_tm
Seems nice, but there is tons of pages like this and they really need to build
a userbase to stand out.

